# M12 Cordless Bandsaw



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2429-21XC 

Interested in hearing how it holds up and what it's able to handle. Thinking it may come in handy for cutting conduit, strut and conductor cable.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

I think it's awesome. It will cut deep 1 5/8" strut or rigid up to 1 1/4". It's super light and easy to use, yet it cuts surprisingly well for it's size and battery size (only 12V).

Be aware, this is not a brushless Fuel model and the battery that comes with it is the lower 3.0 capacity.

I hope they don't come out with a Fuel model with the 4.0 battery in the next month, I'll be pissed that I bought the older model


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Im getting back in just using a hacksaw.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Hack Work said:


> I think it's awesome. It will cut deep 1 5/8" strut or rigid up to 1 1/4". It's super light and easy to use, yet it cuts surprisingly well for it's size and battery size (only 12V).
> 
> Be aware, this is not a brushless Fuel model and the battery that comes with it is the lower 3.0 capacity.
> 
> I hope they don't come out with a Fuel model with the 4.0 battery in the next month, I'll be pissed that I bought the older model


Not looking good for you... Mine came with a 4.0 battery although it might have been a special deal. 

Anyway, I love this thing and pretty much retired the m18 hacksaw for quick cuts. It stays on my lift all the time.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> Not looking good for you... Mine came with a 4.0 battery although it might have been a special deal.
> 
> Anyway, I love this thing and pretty much retired the m18 hacksaw for quick cuts. It stays on my lift all the time.


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you sure???

You must have gotten that battery as part of a special deal or something. Even on Milwaukee's website there is only one bandsaw kit and it lists the 3.0 battery as being included. You did well, I hate you now :laughing:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> I think it's awesome. It will cut deep 1 5/8" strut or rigid up to 1 1/4". It's super light and easy to use, yet it cuts surprisingly well for it's size and battery size (only 12V).
> 
> Be aware, this is not a brushless Fuel model and the battery that comes with it is the lower 3.0 capacity.
> 
> I hope they don't come out with a Fuel model with the 4.0 battery in the next month, I'll be pissed that I bought the older model


x2.

FWIW, mine also came with the big battery.

I always tell people that this tool is the best thing
invented since sex.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good things about this saw. I rarely run anything smaller than 2"conduit. Dewalt's 20v line still isn't offering a band saw,but with all the good experiences I had with rest of their 20v line,it should be worth the wait.(2/14) The really good thing about the 20v line is you only need one battery for each device. They have 4AH batteries,charge quick,if you need another battery,take it from a device your not using,put the first one on charge and never miss a beat. I just bought a new Yamaha inverter,with Dewalt's 20v stuff i almost don't need it! Didn't mean to steal the thread,just wanted to share my experiences.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you sure???
> 
> You must have gotten that battery as part of a special deal or something. Even on Milwaukee's website there is only one bandsaw kit and it lists the 3.0 battery as being included. You did well, I hate you now :laughing:



What works better in your opinion...the M12 SDS or the M12 Bandsaw? The reason I ask is I did want the bandsaw, but I just got the SDS and I'm not impressed. It's like the bit doesn't engage the hammer mechanism completely. I'm thinking of exchanging it.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> What works better in your opinion...the M12 SDS or the M12 Bandsaw? The reason I ask is I did want the bandsaw, but I just got the SDS and I'm not impressed. It's like the bit doesn't engage the hammer mechanism completely. I'm thinking of exchanging it.


I'm very happy with both. I have to admit, I was surprisingly happy with the SDS. I never would have thought a 12V would work so well. Just about everyone else who has one says the same thing.

I don't know what to say, maybe your's is defective? Is it not drilling well? Or does it just not feel like it's hitting hard? One thing that most people say is how you feel very little vibration thru the drill, which is a good thing.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Spunk#7 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about this saw. I rarely run anything smaller than 2"conduit. Dewalt's 20v line still isn't offering a band saw,but with all the good experiences I had with rest of their 20v line,it should be worth the wait.(2/14) *The really good thing about the 20v line is you only need one battery for each device. They have 4AH batteries,charge quick,if you need another battery,take it from a device your not using,put the first one on charge and never miss a beat.* I just bought a new Yamaha inverter,with Dewalt's 20v stuff i almost don't need it! Didn't mean to steal the thread,just wanted to share my experiences.


I'm curious about the part that I bolded. Unless I am not understand, you could do the same thing with any system. I've been doing that for years with M12, Dewalt 18V, before that Makita 9.6V tools and batteries.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> I'm very happy with both. I have to admit, I was surprisingly happy with the SDS. I never would have thought a 12V would work so well. Just about everyone else who has one says the same thing.
> 
> I don't know what to say, maybe your's is defective? Is it not drilling well? Or does it just not feel like it's hitting hard? One thing that most people say is how you feel very little vibration thru the drill, which is a good thing.


I used it for the first time a couple days ago. It wasn't hammering, it was just spinning. After a couple start/stops and more pressure, the bit seemed to slide in a little more and then it started hammering and it worked well. But the next hole, same thing, no hammer. I'm thinking my best bet would be to exchange it. Maybe I'll order the Fuel model instead.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> I used it for the first time a couple days ago. It wasn't hammering, it was just spinning. After a couple start/stops and more pressure, the bit seemed to slide in a little more and then it started hammering and it worked well. But the next hole, same thing, no hammer. I'm thinking my best bet would be to exchange it. Maybe I'll order the Fuel model instead.


If I were you, I would probably exchange it and get the Fuel model with the better batteries. It does sound like there might be a problem.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not that concerned with the batteries. I got the bare tool and bought a 3.0 AH battery separate. The M18 4.0 AH batteries do kick some tail. I hope I didn't throw that box away. :whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> What works better in your opinion...the M12 SDS or the M12 Bandsaw? The reason I ask is I did want the bandsaw, but I just got the SDS and I'm not impressed. It's like the bit doesn't engage the hammer mechanism completely. I'm thinking of exchanging it.


Get the metal cutting 18 volt circular saw. It'll cut circles around that band saw.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

wendon said:


> Get the metal cutting 18 volt circular saw. It'll cut circles around that band saw.


No...:no:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Hack Work said:


> If I were you, I would probably exchange it and get the Fuel model with the better batteries. It does sound like there might be a problem.


Yeah, I'm glad that I picked up the fuel model over the original. There really is a big difference between the two.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

wendon said:


> Get the metal cutting 18 volt circular saw. It'll cut circles around that band saw.


Too loud, too messy.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> Too loud, too messy.


no...:no::no::laughing::laughing:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Spunk#7 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about this saw. I rarely run anything smaller than 2"conduit. Dewalt's 20v line still isn't offering a band saw,but with all the good experiences I had with rest of their 20v line,it should be worth the wait.(2/14) The really good thing about the 20v line is you only need one battery for each device. They have 4AH batteries,charge quick,if you need another battery,take it from a device your not using,put the first one on charge and never miss a beat. I just bought a new Yamaha inverter,with Dewalt's 20v stuff i almost don't need it! Didn't mean to steal the thread,just wanted to share my experiences.


They announced the 20v bandsaw. There are pictures and videos online, but I don't know when they are going to start selling it.

The milwaukee 12v bandsaw is pretty good too and I would probably get one if they come out with a brushless version, or hopefully dewalt will make a 12v version.


How much do the blades cost for the milwaukee 12v?


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

CPO Outlets has a promotion (maybe it's through Milwaukee - IDK) that includes a free battery with select m12 tools. I just bought the m12 bandsaw and it includes an _extra XC 4.0 battery with the kit. The deal _ends February 28th. Just figured I'd give you fellas a head's up. 

http://www.cpooutlets.com/milwaukee...ct-band-saw-kit/miln2429-21xc,default,pd.html


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

freeagnt54 said:


> They announced the 20v bandsaw. There are pictures and videos online, but I don't know when they are going to start selling it. The milwaukee 12v bandsaw is pretty good too and I would probably get one if they come out with a brushless version, or hopefully dewalt will make a 12v version. How much do the blades cost for the milwaukee 12v?


$20 for a 3 pack


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

JMV said:


> CPO Outlets has a promotion (maybe it's through Milwaukee - IDK) that includes a free battery with select m12 tools. I just bought the m12 bandsaw and it includes an _extra XC 4.0 battery with the kit. The deal _ends February 28th. Just figured I'd give you fellas a head's up.
> 
> http://www.cpooutlets.com/milwaukee...ct-band-saw-kit/miln2429-21xc,default,pd.html


I got the bandsaw and sure enough the saw included the XC 3.0 battery in the kit but managed to get an extra XC 4.0 battery in the deal. I'm quite pleased! 

Unfortunately I haven't had too many chances to use the saw in the field yet. The job I'm on is in the beginning phases of demo. Once we start running some pipe I'm sure it'll get a good workout. If the scrap pieces I've cut are any indication, I'm going to love having this thing around.


----------

